

 Palm Pre's New Strategy: Forget iTunes, Hello Wireless Amazon Downloads - fjabre
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/palm_pres_new_strategy_forget_itunes_hello_wireless_amazon_downloads.php

======
bhousel
Makes sense -- why fight a fight with Apple that they can't win?

There are already plenty of third party sync solutions that will move your
music to your Pre. From PreCentral.net: "In other words, we're still leaning
towards suggesting people at least dip their toes into the non-iTunes-direct-
sync waters. DoubleTwist, Salling Sync, Drag 'n Drop, The Missing Sync: learn
them, love them, switch to them."

------
pedalpete
Not sure I agree with this comment 'While Palm hasn't officially responded to
the USB-IF's letter - despite being told they had to do so within a week - it
seems that they have, without actually saying so, made their decision. '.

It is likely the Amazon connection was likely in the works long before Palm
recieved the ruling by USB-IF, which I believe was only about two weeks ago.

------
eli
Unless you're going to build a music store yourself from scratch, Amazon is
the obvious choice.

------
eli
Android phones shipped with an Amazon MP3 store app. Not sure how this is any
different.

